# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Me dhimbje?...

## kot

Me dhimbje ...?

                                           kushtuar viktimave te militantizmit.
                                           Me dhimbje!    (anonim)

..................................................  ..................................................
............duke vene doren ne goje u ktheva nga dritarja,ku loja e debores vazhdonte akoma atje jashte me te njejtin ritem,si kjo e jona ketu brenda.Me erdhi prape per te vjelle.

***
   Me erdhi te pija nje kafe,me teper per te bere dicka,se sa me pihej.
   U ngrita e u nisa drejt kafeterise po rruges u kujtova se do ti gjeja atje dhe me erdhi prape per te vjelle .U ktheva dhe shkova ne banje,futa gishtat ne goje dhe volla kafen e mengjezit,qe sishte  me e zeze,ishte zbardhur disi nga qendrimi ne stomak,dicka midis kafes dhe te  verdhes.Aftesia ime per te permiresuar boten- mermerita duke pare lengun te rreshkiste ne brimen e tualetit dhe dola me deshiren per te vjelle gjithe ckisha brenda,zorret,stomakun ,mushkerite.. 
    Kur u ula serish perballe dritares debora po shterronte,floket e saj ishin bere me te imta dhe tashme ato mund te qendronin mbi qelqin qe po mbulohej prej tyre pak nga pak.U kujtova perseri per vdekjen.Edhe mund te vdes vertete,mendova,dhimbja poshte zemres spo me ndahej.Kjo mu duk me e mundshme,me reale,po sme solli asgje,as pikellim,as lehtesim.Bosi hynte e dilte si hije,duke me hedhur nje sy shkarrazi,po pa me folur fare.Te isha ne vendin tend do te kisha zene me shkelma-mendova dhe per nje cast  me vetetiu ne mendje bosi i ulur ne karrigen time me duart mbi koke per tu mbrojtur. 
  Telefoni spipetinte.Qe prej mengjezit,i heshtur si nje mace e zeze ne skaj te tavolines.Mace e ngordhur-sdi pse me pushtoi papritur nje meri ndaj tij-e zeze dhe e ngordhur, dhe pata nje deshire te befte ta perplasja per toke.    
   Nuk po duroja dot me per  nje cigare dhe vendosa te shkoj  ne kafeteri .Duke hapur deren ndjeva zhurmen e zakonshme qe vinte nga tavolina e tyre po ishte vone te kthehesha.Me pane dhe me thirren.Nuk di pse ate cast  se ndjeva me ate bezdine e zakonshme,bile mu duk se po shkoja  me kenaqesi.Ndofta nga qe sdoja te mbetesha vetem ,sdoja te mendoja me.
   Ata rrinin ulur ne te dy anet e tavolines se madhe,perpara taseve plastike me gjelle te gatuara nga grate e tyre,shisheve plastike me lengje te blera tek makina automatike e kafeterise dhe disa kodrave te vogla me leter te bardhe te ricikluar qe i perdornin per te fshire here pas here buzet e ndotura nga yndyra.  
  Hanin me nxitim,me kafshata te medha dhe mua me dukej se nuk pertypeshin fare ,thua se dikush do te vinte e do tjua hiqte ato tasat plastike dhe do tju mbeteshin vetem luget e pirunjte nder duar...Zakonisht fillonin te flisnin pa mbaruar mire se ngreni, kur luget nisnin e perplaseshin ne fundin e tasave pothuaj te boshatisur dhe bashke me fjalet qe shkembenin ndodhte shpesh qe fluturonin edhe sterkala peshtyme e grimca ushqimi nga njera ane e tavolines ne tjetren .
  Dikush nga njera ane e tavolines leshonte fjaline e pare qe ngjante me nje hungerrime ngaqe ishte duke u pertypur akoma.Shpesh ndodhte qe ajo te ishte nje gjysme fjalie sepse dicka i ngecte ne fyt,kollitej,ndalej ,pinte pak leng dhe kur behej gati te vazhdonte nuk mundej me sepse ose e kishte harruar ckishte filluar te thoshte ,ose sepse nga ana tjeter dikush kishte ngritur zerin per ta kundershtuar.Pastaj nje i trete,i cili gjithashtu kundershtohej dhe brenda pak minutash  te gjithe do te ishin duke folur;pastaj ironia ,fyerja, sharja pushtonin perfundimisht tavolinen e ndotur qe i ngjante nje fushe beteje te cuditshme me tasat e permbysur,letrat e shperndara,mbeturinat e ushqimit te sapongrene dhe midis tyre pirunat metalike,qe shpesh mua me dukej se do ti rrembenin me nxitim per ti ngulur ne fytyrat akoma te yndyrta te njeri tjetrit. Dicka me pas dikush kujtohej i pari, hapte rrembimthi canten plastike ku mbante tasin e ushqimit , fuste doren thelle,dic trazonte atje dhe pastaj me triumf  nxirrte qe andej nje cope leter te bardhe te ndotur me njolla yndyre dhe e tundte mbi koken e vet, duke i pare ata  matane me sy te ngazellyer sikur tu thoshte : po tani cdo te thoni?
  Po heshtja dhe hutimi ishin fare te shkurter.Ne fillim nga ana tjeter,por pothuajse ne te njejten kohe edhe ata perballe,si ne nje makth kolektiv,nxitonin te benin te njejten gje.Fusnin duart akoma te palara neper canta ,xhepa pantallonash,nga pas, anash, ne xhepin e vogel te bluzave,disa ne astarin e kapeles;disa ngriheshin ne kembe duke rrezuar karriget qe te mund te vepronin me shpejt; te tjere hutoheshin per nje cast ku e kam lene? dhe pastaj kujtoheshin e fillonin te germonin perseri neper xhepat e pafunddhe pas nje casti te gjithe do te ishin duke i tundur njeri tjetrit ato copa letrash te njollosura duke folur me ze te larte,duke i komentuar permbajtjen,disa bile i lexonin,shiko,shiko cfare thote. 
    Nje beteje letrash fillonte ,beteje moderne,pttuuh,dhe mua me vinte keq qe ajo  beteja primitive e pirunave su zhvillua kurre.Isha fare i bindur qe me pirunat nder duar,mbase edhe me tasat,me kockat e mbetura,me shishet bosh,cantat e zbrazura ata do te me dukeshin me te vertete,me reale.Isha i bindur qe do te me pelqenin  me shume,sepse ajo me letra,me artikuj gazetash ishte shume e thjeshte dhe e merzitshme : cdo gje qe thuhej nga njere ane,kundershtohej nga ana tjeter.Ajo qe ishte e bardhe per njeren ane,per tjetren ishte e zeze,dhe anasjelltas,si nje flamur piratesh,me fushen e zeze dhe me kafken e kockat e bardha ne mes.  E vetmja gje qe kishin te perbashket,pervec tavolines se lyrosur.
   U ula ,ndeza cigaren  dhe duke hedhur  syte mbi ta me nje ndjenje habie  mendova se ata ishin koleget e mij,se me ta kisha harxhuar vite te tere te jetes sime.Mu duk se dhe une isha nje nga ata,se papritur mund te nxirrja nga xhepi nje tufe me letra te bardha dhe tjua perplasja ne tavoline,bile se mund te merrja nje pirun dhe ta ngulja me force ne mes te tavolines si shpallje lufte,si dikur ne mesjete kur midis dy ushtrive hidhej shpata e sfides.Mes shtellunges se tymit qe sapo kisha nxjerre nga mushkerite e mija mu be sikur vertete shikoja te ngulur ne mes te tavolines nje shpate te cuditshme ,me disa tehe,si nje pirun stermadh ,qe lekundej ngadale dhe kullonte nje gjak te ngjitshem si yndyre.U tremba dhe pothuaj me panik i mbeshteta te dy duart mbi tavoline qe te mund ti kontrolloja.      
   Sa here ulesha mes tyre  me kujtohej episodi i nje filmi qe kisha pare dikur ne femini,apo ndofta diku e kisha lexuar,nuk isha i sigurte,ndofta ishte pjelle e vete mendjes sime.Me perfytyrohej nje ushtri qe,ndofta nga erresira e nates apo ndofta nga terreni i veshtire,ndofta nga te dyja bashke,ishte corientuar, shkeputur ne dy pjese,dhe pastaj ne kerkim te njera tjetres,pikerisht kur ishin takuar serishmi kishin kujtuar secila me vehte se kishin hasur armikun dhe ishin grire e vrare deri tek i fundit.Mbas disa ditesh korbat dhe hienat kishin fshire cdo gjurme dhe kurre nuk u muar vesh se ckishte ndodhur ne te vertete. 
  Ndjeva  se po me pyesnin,shikimet e tyre ishin ngulur mbi mua si me habi dhe padurim.Me flisnin po une si degjoja tinguj qe nxirrnin buzet e tyre.Nuk e di pse mu duk se asgje sishte me reale aty,mbase doja qe asgje te mos ishte reale.Me kujtohet qe u ngrita ne kembe ,hodha mbi tavoline cigaren qe me ishte fikur ne dore dhe ndersa po hidhja hapin  e pare  per tu larguar pata nje deshire munduese te thosha me ze te larte: nuk dua te vdes ketu dhe ika i krrusur.
   Tek dera ktheva koken si per te shkundur nga shpina shikimet e tyre te egersuara dhe me shembellyen ashtu te ulur ne te dy anet e tavolines si dy turma qensh qe i lehnin njera tjetres qe nga fillimi i botes
***
Kete rradhe pata deshiren te villja gjithcka kishte mbetur,edhe kujtimet....
..................................................  ..................................................



shenim -  Ne te dale te shkurtit kishte rene aq shume debore sa m'u desh per dy dite rresht te shkoja ne pune me transport publik. Diten e trete ,pas nje ere te papritur dhe aq te nxehte sa qe te dukej se kishte ardhur nga shkretetirat arabike,debora filloi te shkrije me te shpejte dhe ishte pikerisht atehere qe gjeta krejt rastesisht nje fletore te vogel mbeshtjelle me celofan.E kisha gjetur pra,krejt rastesisht, ne trotuar para se te merrja kthesen kur ishja duke shkuar tek ai. As qe e shpjegoj dot pse u ula dhe  mora; mbase me kishte mbetur zakon qe nga feminia.. Ajo qe munda te deshifroj eshte pikerisht fragmenti me lart.Pjesa tjeter ishte lagur dhe demtuar aq shume  sa s'mund te lexohej asgje. Vendosa ta sjell ketu se mbase ku ta dish ai/ajo qe e shkroi mund t'i bjere rruga ketej e ta gjeje.Ku ta coja ,ne polici?

----------


## Loti i kristalt

Shume e bukur.

----------


## kot

Ndersa hyja ne dere ra telefoni qe me shembelleu me nje klithme shpendi.Ne heshtjen midis dy tringellimave te ziles me kishin ardhur ndermend dy vargje qe i kisha shkruar per ate dimrin e shkuar,ku i tregoja se e urreja deboren e bardhe,monotonine njengjyreshe te debores,si nje shkretetire, sepse me kujtonte si kishte qene para se ajo te vinte tek une ,si do te ishte perseri kur ajo te ikte prej meje.Me ishte kujtuar se sa shpejt ajo i harronte pothuaj te gjitha ato megjithese ne castin kur ja thoshja gjithmone me shikonte me ca sy te nemitur duke marre fryme rende dhe mbeshtetej tek une sikur  te trembej mos rrexohej.
          Mora receptorin po nuk u pergjigja si zakonisht Matane pasoi nje heshtje,pastaj zeri i saj i dobet,alo,alo..Me  pelqente ai tingull,ishte i bute dhe lozonjar.Me jepte nje iluzion per te cilin kisha nevoje.Aq shume.
           Jam une i thashe dhe ajo filloi te fliste duke me treguar se ckishte bere qe kur ishte zgjuar ate mengjez.Debora e kishte penguar te shkonte neper dyqane dhe une provova nje ndjenje te lige.Nuk e duroja dot ate kenaqesine e thelle qe ajo ndjente kur bente pazarin. E dija cdo te me thoshte dhe fillova te kerkoj nje arsye per te thene jo.Po nuk me dha shume kohe dhe pas frazes  Jam shume e merzitur! qe ajo e shqiptonte te shoqeruar me nje psheretime e gjate, feshferitese, e qe mua gjithmone  me dukej si nje qefin qe dikush e terhiqte zvarre me merzine te mbyllur brenda,fraza tjeter erdhi pothujase menjehere -Do vish?
           Do te kisha dashur ti thoshja  jo,nuk dua ,po ne vend te saj u pergjigja si gjithmone ,mire sikur po e villja ate fjale.Te pres- dhe mbylli telefonin.Po behet gati mendova dhe sepse mu kujtua hera e pare kur kishim bere seks sebashku,nje pasdite ne te ngrysur,ne makinen e saj,kur ajo duke veshur me mundim te mbathurat nga ngushtesia e vendit,me kishte thene sikur fliste me veten e saj, -Tani te dua .Kisha pare heshturazi fytyren e saj ne mugetire dhe kisha pyetur veten -Tani? Pse pikerisht tani?.
           Kishte rene mjaft ,kembet te zhyteshin deri mbi kyc ne deboren e shkrifet.Para se te hyja ne shtepine e saj,duke shkundur kepucet, ktheva koken dhe pashe gjurmet e mia te vetmuara mbi trotuarin e zbardhur.Mu duk se mbi to po ecte nje tjeter,si nje hije,dhe hapa deren me nxitim. 
          Ajo priste ne mes te dhomes se ngrohte e veshur vetem me nje kemishe te zeze,te shkurter qe i mbulonte pergjysme gjoksin e vogel, mjaft te bukur,dhe qe mezi arrinte ti fshihte seksin.Krahet e holle qe sdinte si  ti mbante dhe kembet pak te hapura dukeshin edhe me te bardha nga kontrasti;me floket e gjate te ngjyer ne nje te verdhe te hapur kishte mbuluar gropezat e klavikulave,qe me pelqenin aq shume dhe ajo e dinte.Fytyra i ishte tendosur nga deshira dhe padurimi.Ishte teper e thjeshte,vetem nje ndjenje ndriconte ne syte e saj dhe i mjaftonte per ta ndjere veten fare mire. Erdhi drejt meje,me shkundi deboren nga floket,me zhveshi xhakaventon dhe kepucet dhe duke me kapur tek rripi i pantallonave me terhoqi butesisht tek divani  ku duke me hedhur duart ne qafe me leshoi mbi veten e saj. Duke ndjere peshen time mbi trupin e vet qe fergellonte me peshperiti me nje ze te mekur : -shpirt,sa me ka marre malli per ty.Ishte e vertete,krejt e vertete,vetem ketu nuk shtirrej.Kur benim seks ajo nuk shtirrej kurre,besonte se me donte me te vertete,e ndjeja.Ishte e bindur dhe e perunjur, e  dorezuar teresisht, pakushte sikur mbi te te mos ishte nje mashkull i perkohshem po zoti i saj.E shijonte nenshtrimin ne menyre te habitshme. Ishte si nje klysh i vogel qe i vjen verdalle te zotit,hidhet e kercen,i ngaterrohet neper kembe,i gatshem te sulet me nje fryme nen shenjen me te vogel te tij,qe edhe kur ai e rreh prape i lepin doren ndeshkuese duke e pare me ca sy te pafajshem e pyetes :-ku gabova valle?
...
          Kur u ngrit,duke hedhur nje rrobe kraheve,u nis drejt guzhines per te me sjelle dicka per te pire .Duke e pare te largohej nga pas,ashtu shtrire sic kisha mbetur,nen nje kend jo te zakonshem,te permbysur,ndjeva te me pushtonte nje ndjenje keqardhjeje per vetveten.Perse vij me ketu,per cfare dhe u ndjeva i mjere.Me solli nje gote leng me nje riske limon dhe u ul ne dysheme midis kembeve te mija,mbeshteti mjekren ne gjurin tim dhe filloi te fliste ngadale duke bere shume pauza dhe duke mos i mbajtur dot syte vazhdimisht mbi mua.Heshtja ime e pengonte,ndjeva se po nervozohej,po ishte teper e vendosur per ta thene deri ne fund ckishte nder mend .Ajo qe munda te kuptoj ishte se me donte shume,jusqua la fin ,ma tha frengjisht, por ..prinderitata i benin shume presion te martohej,mosha po ikte,duhej te bente dickae dij qe do ti bej nder ndonjerit po skam cbejSyte iu perloten po midis loteve ndjeva se ata kishin filluar te zbrazeshin,si nje pus ne stinen e thate.Mjere ai,mendova,mjere.
      -  Jam vone  i thashe dhe fillova te vishem.
     Ajo u ngrit,vuri pellembet e hapura mbi gjoksin tim dhe duke u afruar me trupin qe po i ftohej, me foli pothuaj ne goje ,si  te ishte akoma poshte meje:
     -  Cke sot,si i vdekur
 Ndjeva te ftohte. 
      - Jam vone perserita.
       -Do te besh nje banje?
       -Jo,skam kohe,jam vone.
 E perqafova me nxitim dhe mbylla deren mbas vetes.
 Debora kishte filluar serish.
      Ajo atje brenda me siguri ndjehej e lehtesuar.Kishte marre cdonte.Do te shkonte te bente nje banje,do te perkedhelte ngadale me duart e saj te vogla e te buta pjeset e bukura te trupit te vet,duke me kujtuar per here te fundit, do te shtrihej te flinte e ngopur,e kenaqur dhe do te harronte gjithcka deri heren tjeter.
     (Nese do te kish here tjeter)
     Gjurmet e mia ishin mbuluar plotesisht.Asnje shenje.Edhe ato qe do te lija duke ikur do te mbuloheshin se shpejti.Sikur te mos kisha qene kurre,mendova.Duke zbritur shkallet ndjeva se kjo dashuri paskish qene  vetem nje fjale,disa germa te ngjeshura perkohesisht prane njera tjetres dhe po shkermoqej e po derdhej pertoke e shperbere ne  tingujt e saj   shsh.,rrrrrrrdhe era qe po fillonte te frynte,uuuuu,uu, do ti merrte  e do ti perplaste qosheve ,debora do ti mbulonte me nxitim dhe gjithcka do te harrohej 
      Kishte kohe qe kisha patur nje ndjesi lamtumire rreth e rrotull meje.Si nje shpend nate qe perplaste krahet diku mbas meje dhe here pas here klithte pervajshem.



(Ps-Nuk di pse zgjodha Meditime .Krejt rastesisht.Ndofta sepse gjithcka eshte shkruar ne veten e pare.Gjithsesi paska shume vetmi ketu.Per te huajt.Ku ta dish, mund te jem i gabuar,kjo mjeshteri mund te mos jete per mua. Djall,smu ndane lamtumirat.Gjithe jeten)

----------


## kot

Ndonjehere,vetem...


  1*
      Sapo kisha dale jashte e kisha ndjere menjehere se do te ishte nje dite e nxehte.Shume e nxehte.Po s'di pse kisha pertuar te kthehesha mbrapsht.Ndofta ngaqe mbas nje nate te pagjume ndjehesha i turbullt.Nuk dija c'te beja...Kisha kaperxyer ngadale rrugen dhe isha gjendur ne park ,ku hija e pemeve te larta ishte  e pavlere.Bente njesoj nxehte. Atje e kisha kapur veten per here te pare duke menduar per ty. Ate cast s'me kishte bere ndonje pershtypje , po me pas, gjithe diten, isha perpjekur te gjeja pse  me ishe kujtuar aq pakuptim. Nuk kisha gjetur arsye me te mire se sa ajo qe, duke qene se aty tek ty ishte mbremje, duhej pra te ishte shume me fresket se ketu. Ne fillim kjo me ishte dukur shume egoiste; po thjesht vetem kaq, nuk isha ndjere i turperuar. Me pas , kur e kisha menduar per here te dyte  kisha ndjere nje mallengjim : "Sa e madhe eshte bota !"
      Nganjehere edhe mua  me duket vetja shume filozofik.
      Zakonisht paradite.


    2*

       Ky park po me me ngjante i njohur.Bar, peme, lule, stola, rrugica, njerez. Asgje e vecante ,cdo park i ka te gjitha keto. E megjithate kisha nje ndjenje kembengulese se nuk ishte hera  e pare qe ishja aty. Shikoja cdo gje me imtesi per te gjetur nje prove nderkohe qe po behej e mundimshme. Derisa i lodhur kisha ngritur syte drejt majave te pemeve ku dukej aty-ketu pak qiell ne nje blu te larget, te vjeteruar e te pluhurosur. Atehere isha kujtuar papritur. Kisha qene ketu para se te shkrinte debora  dhe kisha pare po kete qiell vec bluja atehere , ndonse anonte nga grija, me kishte ngjare me fisnike, me e pastert.
    Kisha qene me Antuaneten , sekretaren, ne nje kohe kur  asaj i dukesha akoma interesant. Ajo kishte sy te bukur, te gjelbert, me nje trishtim te permbajtur qe dukej sikur rridhte vazhdimisht ne skajet e jashtem te tyre, teposhte mollezave. Duke e mbajtur lehte per krahu per te evituar ndonje rreshkitje te mundshme , kisha menduar se po te kishte qene pak me e re ndofta do te kishim pasur ndonje aventure te kendshme se bashku. Here pas here zbuloja tek vetja nje deshire te fshehur per te patur nje marredhenie me nje grua te moshuar. Dhe me teper se frike , me pushtonte nje ndjenje hutimi e perzjere me kersheri.
   "Je i cuditshem." - i pata thene vetes ate dite, ndersa ajo me shpjegonte se c'kuptim kishin gjithe ato tabela te vogla druri me emra njerezish te vendosura pothuaj ne cdo stol. Kishte , gjithashtu , edhe shume pllaka guri me emra te gdhendur vendosur pa ndonje rregull te dukshem midis gureve me te cilat ishin shtruar rrugicat e shumta te parkut.  Me kujtohej se si pastronim deboren per te lexuar emrat e pllakezave dhe Antuaneta me tregonte se njerezit paguajne nje shume ne bashki per te mund ekspozuar pak fjale ne kujtim te vetvetes apo te dashurve te tyre . Sipas saj cmimi qe paguhej varej nga sasia e fjaleve, permasat e tabeles apo pllakes  po sidomos nga pozicioni ku vendosej ne park . Atje ku kishte me teper dyndje kalimtaresh , atje cmimi ishte me i larte.
    Duke e marre heshtjen time per moskuptim ajo kishte shtuar se kjo ishte nje tradite e pademshme dhe se nuk duhej marre thjesht si snobizem.
    - Eshte si puna e shkrimtareve - kishte ngulur kembe ajo - shkruajne nje poezi dhe duan patjeter ta botojne, ta shohin te tjeret. Njerezit kane zakone te njejta. Pavaresisht nga profesioni.
    - Mundet - i isha pergjegjur por ne vetvete kisha menduar  se ndofta i shtynte  frika e harrimit. Me kishte shkuar ndermend se ata qe linin  keto lloj kujtimesh publike duhej te ishin te moshuar, pleq, plaka. Ja  kisha thene Antuanetes, qe pas nje casti heshtjeje kishte pohuar duke lekundur koken.
    - Po - kishte thene - shumica...
    Kishim ecur ne heshtje deri ne dalje te parkut. Ndofta te dy patem menduar te njejten gje se ishim duke ecur permes nje varreze.
      Tani qe s'kishte debore ishte shume lehte te lexoje tabelezat  dhe pllakezat. Ne cdo hap mund te gjeje nje te re nen kembet e tua apo anash neper stolat ne te dy krahet  e rrugices se parkut.
     z.Rumnick. Ne kujtim te Xhozef Balt.Patt & Tom Kern. J.Merfi. Nenes sime,Dorothi,Linda.z. dhe znj.Pugliani.Krijuesi e pronari  i "Midwest Chicken grill",z.Trott.Olltun A.A.z.N.Tomas.Vivien Tsai dhe i biri...kjo dukej si vietnameze. Ajo dhe i biri, po i jati? missing in action ? po mund te ishte edhe kineze , nga Taivani ...
      Antuaneta me kishte treguar se te njejtin zakon e kishte gjetur  edhe ne Kine. 
  Kur kishte vizituar Murin e Madh kishte pare njerez, vendas e te huaj, po me shume te huaj, qe kacavireshin ne muret e larta te hyrjes dhe me ndonje mjet te mprehte gdhendnin me se shumti emrat e tyre ne guret e bute prej shtufi.    
    Ishte e lejueshme, kishte thene, askush nuk i pengonte , vecse ishin tmerresisht shume,turma te tera. Muret qene mbuluar teresisht me gervishtje emrash ne te gjitha gjuhet e botes. Vetem ne krye te murit, atje ku ishte veshtire te ngjiteshe, mund te gjeje ndonje hapesire te vogel te pashkruar rishtas.  Dhe ndodhte shpesh qe gdhendjet nuk rronin me teper se disa dite , nganjehere jo me teper se disa ore sepse duke qene se vendi ishte i kufizuar  njerezit gervishtnin mbi  te vjetrat. Dhe sapo keta mbaronin , te tjere ngjiteshin te linin kujtimin e tyre duke shkaterruar te sapogervishturat.  Vertete nuk ishte nevoja te paguaje - kishte buzeqeshur ajo - po kujtimet e lena ishin  aq jeteshkurtra...si ato fluturat qe lindin ne agim dhe ne muzg jane te vdekura...
      - Po ne vendin tuaj - me kishte pyetur - eshte nje zakon i tille?
      - Eshte edhe tek ne.
      - Me trego -tha.Ku i beni ju gdhendjet...
      - Ne varre dhe ne peme.Zakonisht...
      - ??
      - Ne varre gdhendim emrat e te vdekurve.  Neper trungjet e pemeve emrat e te dashuruarve.
    Ajo kishte ngritur supet lehte sikur te donte te thoshte  'e cuditshme'  dhe une isha acaruar papritur.
    E kisha kapur tek krahet poshte supeve , i kisha afruar fytyren fare prane times dhe i kisha thene :
       - Mbylli syte !  Imagjino pemen qe rritet dhe bashke me te emrat, kujtimin e lene nga te dashuruarit ne trungun e saj. Eshte nje kujtim i gjalle, ndryshon perdite, nuk i takon vetem te shkuares, eshte edhe e tashmja, e sotmja, kjo dite, ky cast... Kujtimi i dashurise eshte si vete dashuria.Cel gjelberim perdite...  
  Po me merrej fryma.Ajo me shikonte e terrorizuar.
        - Kupton Antuanete?
  Nuk di nese Antuaneta me kuptoi ate dite dimri.Nuk di as nese me kuptoi me vone. Te kuptosh disa gjera nuk mjafton te jesh vetem i ditur. Duhet te jesh dhe i lire . Ne shpirt. 

(vazhd.)

----------


## kot

2.1*


       Cosas curiosas da la vida ,
       cosas misteriosas............
       ........................................
           Dikush kishte filluar befas te kendonte ne anen tjeter te parkut. Sikur  te kisha qene atje qellimisht  duke e pritur qe prej mengjezit  u nisa me padurim andej nga vinte zeri. Isha gati te ankohesha :  ku ishe? c'u vonove kaq shume ?
            Ngjitur mbi nje stol, ulur mbi shpinoren e tij, e shkujdesur teresisht , nje vajze e imte deri ne keqardhje. Luante papushim me te dy duart  me floket e vet poshte fytyres, i thurrte dhe i shthurrte vazhdimisht  duke perseritur te njejtin veprim ne menyre te perpikte.
            Nje ze pothuaj feminor , i thekshem, i dobet dhe i ngjirur  si nga nje lodhje e mundimshme. M'u  duk se nuk ishte ajo qe e leshonte zerin e vet per te kenduar , por ky qe i dilte dhunshem nepermjet fytit te vogel nga diku brenda saj. Si i arratisur  nga burgu i brinjeve, nga rrepirat e mushkerive, stomakut, melcise, mbase akoma me thelle, me tej, me poshte... Ikur ne panik, me nxitim, sikur atje poshte dicka te kishte ndodhur, te ishte shkeputur,  thyer, rrenuar  perfundimisht... dhe sillte ne siperfaqe jehonen e larget te gjemes...  ne syte qe nuk i kishte hapur per asnje grime, ne vijen e erret ku takoheshin qerpiket  e zinj, prisja nga casti ne cast te shperthente me kuje llava e zjarrte e ardhur  nga thellesite ...
             Isha ndalur para saj, fare prane por ajo kishte mbetur krejt indiferente. E ndjeva menjehere se nuk egzistoja per te ; per te asgje nuk egzistonte ; ajo ishte vetem me veten e saj.  E vetme. Edhe ne castin kur heshti fare papritur , kur zbriti dhe , para se te ikte  kur veshtroi ngulshem tabelen fare te vogel te stolit, isha i sigurt se as qe me kishte ndjere, as qe me kishte pare.
             Iku ngadale pa ndonje drejtim duke rifilluar lojen  me floket e vet qe ne hapin e pare.
              Ktheva syte nga tabela. Vetem dy fjale , " Elises , me dashuri".  Nga kush ? Sa s'thirra. Nga kush?  As qe e vura ne dyshim se ato dy fjale qene shkruar per te. As qe mund te me shkonte ndermend se ajo ishte ulur aty rastesisht. Isha i sigurt, absolutisht i sigurt, ajo ishte Elisa, tani i dija dhe emrin. Bile  mund t'i therrisja nga pas, ajo do te kthente koken...
            Gjithe ajo qe doja ishte te dija kush qe ai  , perkushtuesi, kaq i huaj, kaq i ndryshem  nga gjithcka tjeter ne ate park  te nxehte vere...Ai qe perkushtonte dashuri dhe mungonte  emrin e vet. Qe nuk shqetesohej aspak se askush nuk do te dinte asgje per te, askush nuk do ta kujtonte, nuk do t'i vinte keq, nuk do te thoshte  ah! i gjori...
             -  Kujtomeni Elisen !- ishte amaneti i tij , i vetem.
             Nga c'ishte shkruar ne tabele dilte qe ai duhej te ishte ketu ne vend te saj dhe Elisa te mungonte; sepse ,dihet , kush mbetet mund te shkruaje per ate qe ka ikur. Po ishte krejt e kunderta, ai qe kishte shkruar mungonte dhe ajo per te cilen ishte shkruar ndodhej ketu.  Sikur i vdekuri te paskish shkruar per te gjallin....m'u duk sikur isha midis maleve te mija , ngjizur me enigma, lugina,hone, ujra te pashterrshme, te mistershme...
              - Te gjithe kemi nga nje mister brenda vetes ! - me shkoi ndermend padashur.  Ai qe kishte shkruajtur, i gjalle apo i vdekur,  i dashur apo i urryer, por jo i harruar,...ajo duke ikur me floket ne duar  ("...me koken ne gjunje,me duart ne gji..") , ti , atje larg ne mbremjen e fresket,  une , ketu, prapa diellit...
            " Cosas misteriosas, me dashuri."



     3*
        .

----------


## kot

3_
       Me ne fund kur ishte duke rene muzgu papritur kishte filluar te bjere shi.
      I furishem, i rrembyer dhe aq i dendur sikur te mos ishte shi po nje lume qe derdhej drejt e prej qiejve te zverdhur nga vapa.Isha gati te besoja se nje dallge stermadhe e oqeanit nisur ndofta nga nje tjeter kontinent qe perplasur ne breg vrullshem , qe shkermoqur e fluturuar ne mijra e miliona pika shiu  qe tani binin mbi qytet,mbi rrugica, mbi cati
       Qendroja mbas dritares sime gjysme te hapur i ngulitur ne lojen e shiut.Pikat e medha si te etura te arrinin sa me pare ne toke,zgjateshin e zgjateshin ne ca si thupra uji,ngaterroheshin me njera tjetren ne nje kaos te zhurmshem ,thermoheshin serish ne pika dhe binin me ne fund  te cliruara nga ankthi ne trotuarin tashme te permbytur perfundimisht ; duke krijuar ca pellgje te vegjel gjithe sterkala anash, qe nderroheshin aq shpejt e harmonishem midis tyre ,si nje melodi,sikur shiu me gishtat e tij te ujte te luante mbi toke ,si mbi nje tasiere ,nje muzike te cuditshme..
       Bie shi, bie shi,-murmurima ime perzihej me ate te shiut ndersa muzgu kishte zbritur mbi catite e lagura. Nje mall i larget ,si nje kenge e vjeter qe te vjen ndermend papritur , kishte hyre  tinzisht ne gjysme erresiren e dhomes .  Ishte ulur heshturazi ne  gjymtyret e mia  dhe ndjeja se si ngjitej kembengules qelize pas qelize per te arritur atje ku mbarojne brinjet si nje  "uuhhhh  e nje zbrazetire dhimbese,dhe prej andej zgjaste duart e padukshme dhe me shtrengonte ne fyt  pameshire.
     -   Me jep nje dite nga jeta jote  iu luta njehere.
     -   Merri te gjitha
     E brishte,thuajse e thyeshme,e bardhe si nje ujevare,me nje floknaje te papeshe ngjyre dielli e  ze  shushurites, me ishte dukur si nje re e vogel e bardhe,gati e tejdukshme,si e ngjizur prej ere. Te jepte ndjenjen se flladi  me i lehte mund ta ngrinte pezull  e te lodronte me te si me nje pende, aq sa heren e pare qe i isha afruar kisha mbajtur frymen i trembur.( Puhiza ime !Ajo qeshte e lumtur pse me quan keshtu?)
       Kisha aq deshire te rrija e ta veshtroja ate qenie te dashur, gjithe finese,syte e trishtuar,  enderrimtare,zjarrin qe digjej mbas tyre,thelle ne fund te honeve  te errta te bebzave
      -Cdo ta beje ate dite?
      I kisha kerkuar nje dite shiu; ne te vertete jo nje dite, as gjysme dite por vec nje pasdite, nje muzg shiu.Dua te jem me ty, i kisha thene, kur bie shi.Te vrapoj me ty ne asfaltin e lagur per te gjetur strehe nen qemerin e nje porte te rastit  .Te shikoj shiun qe bie,kalimtaret qe nxitojne,diten qe shuhet dhe te te ndjej prane . Te ndjej aromen tende perzjere me te shiut, ...Kaq,vetem kaq
     - Kur te duash ,kur te duash ti ! 
      Po kurre  nuk e mora  ate dite.Me kishte dhene gjithcka ,me teper se ckisha kerkuar por ate dite shiu kurre se pata. 
      Nje mengjez ,kur u zgjova , reja e bardhe sishte me dhe une do te kisha dashur te shkembeja gjithe ditet qe me kishte dhene,gjithe netet, vetem me nje ,me ate copeze dite ne te ngrysur te lagur prej shiut qe akoma pikonte...



  nga dritarja...

----------


## kot

...nga dritarja kishte hyre mjaft uje,kembet i kisha tashme pothuaj ne nje pellg; sterkalat nga pragu dritares me binin mbi trup dhe rreshkisnin poshte si  gishtat e nje dore te bute, ledhatuese e rrenqethese njekohesisht.
        -  "dhe Zoti zbriti ne formen e shiut mbi Semelen per te bere dashuri" -  E kisha lexuar dikur, rastesisht,  kur sapo kisha filluar te ndjeja turbull nje shije te cuditshme ne puthjet e nenes.Nje shije qe me linte pagjume duke u perpjekur te kuptoj nje enigme , munduese dhe joshese ,qe vraponte kryq e terthor brenda  meje si nje kafsheze e vogel e pabindur . Sa here qe kthej koken pas,gjithmone me duket se i shikoj si te gdhendura  mbi harkun e nje porte ku duhej te hyja, si nje mbishkrim i lashte i padeshifrueshem. E panjohura  qe shtrihej matane atij pragu  ishte nje terr i frikshem qe me ngrinte gjakun . Nuk arrija te kuptoja se c'ishte ajo force,ai tundim i pakundershtueshem, qe e mposhtte friken e qe me shtynte perhere e me kembengules brenda asaj porte. E ndjeja veten  si ne nje tunel te erret ku s'shihja asgje,me sy te mbyllur nga frika e frikes,duke ecur me hapa te vegjel e duar te hapura perpara ne pritje te rrexohesha apo te perplasesha  ne cdo cast.  
 E megjithate kjo s'ishte asgje para vuajtjes qe s'mund te kerkoja ndihme, qe s'mund te pyesja dike sepse nuk dija pyetjen.Per cfare mund te pyesja kur s'kuptoja asgje se c'po ndodhte me mua. Nuk ishte hera e pare qe e panjohura vinte tek une, por kjo ishte nje e panjohur brenda meje .Duhej te kuptoja veten ,ishte hera e pare qe duhej te kuptoja veten.          
     Ndjehesha i hutuar teresisht ,i humbur,isha si ne mes te nje shkretetire, dielli te pervelonte dhe une s'dija c'rruge te merrja. Me vinte per te qare
            Nuk ishte vetem dhimbje. Ishte casti me i bukur i gjithe dites,qe e prisja me padurim, kur vinte mbremja ,ora e gjumit ,dhe vrapoja e shtrihesha ne shtrat  e prisja i dritheruar te degjoja feshferimen e hapave te saj qe afroheshin ngadale .Dera hapej dhe une ndjehesha i ngurtesuar , i pafryme ne pritje te dores qe rreshkiste butesisht mbi floket dhe fytyren time  dhe pastaj,oh pastaj, magjia ngjethese e frymes se saj qe prekte lekuren time nje cast te vetem para se buzet e ngohta e te buta te shqiptonin "naten e mire" duke me puthur
        Per vite e vite me rradhe ndjesia e atij casti me mbeti si nje ankth torturues i paflakshem derisa nje mbremje ,ne castin kur dielli sapo  kishte perenduar,perqafova nje grua.Ajo ecte perkrah meje dhe fliste papushim si per te trembur nje frike qe nuk dinte se nga i vinte .Isha kthyer befas , i kisha pushtuar fytyren me te dy duart e mia ,i kisha zhytur gishtat thelle nen hijen e rende te flokeve te saj dhe  kur  syte tane ishin  kryqezuar e kisha puthur lehte ,si nje prekje.Ate cast  kisha ndjere me gjithe qenien time ate ndjenje te larget mistike te feminise te zoteronte pushtetshem nje tjeter trup,trupin e saj dhe kisha ndjere zili   
          Ate,Semelen ,gjithmone e kisha perfytyruar lekurezeshket,diku ne fushat e pambaruara te Afrikes, dhe Zoti e perkedhelte me gishtat e bute e te pafundem te shiut  kudo,ne te gjithe trupin njekohesisht.Ajo,e vetme,ne muzg me koken e ngritur paksa drejt qiellit,floket e lagur,frymemarrjen e ndalur,gojen e vogel gjysme te hapur,  
           I isha dorezuar castit pa kundershtime.Mendimet lodronin ne trurin tim sipas deshires, vinin,iknin,flinin.. ;disa fikeshin pa u formezuar akoma  te shtyre e te rrezuar nga te tjere  qe shpejtonin te nxirrnin krye e qe, kur kaperxenin pragun e ballit sikur habiteshin :- oh,paska shi
  - " Il pleut doucement sur la ville"
       S'di se nga me doli ky  varg, befas si nje shpend nate, nga c'rrenoje, nga c'liber, c'kohe, nga c'dashuri ndersa mbremja po vinte ,pa zhurme ,si nje mace kembebute,permes shiut tashme te lodhur qe po e merrte gjumi.

----------


## kot

.Nata erdhi  mjaft e fresket.Aq sa pata ftohte dhe hodha nje rrobe  kraheve.Dita  e gjate dhe e nxehte ishte harruar,  sikur te kishte qene para njemije vjeteve.Nje dore  e huaj e ftohte po  pastronte me nxitim qiellin e erret nga mbeturinat e fundit te reve te shiut te pasdites . Gjithcka ishte tjetersuar, ishte kaq e ndryshme.Sikur te kisha enderruar gjithe diten dhe tani po zgjuhesha.
    -E habitshme , fola padashur me ze,- sikur te jene nderruar dy bote  Bota e dites.Ajo tjetra e nates.Dita qe mendon,nata qe ndjen.Gjithmone nata me ishte dukur aq e ngjashme me gruan, po aq  e pakuptueshme sa dhe  gruaja. Qe te ben te ndjehesh  i pasigurt edhe  kur e ke ne krahet e tua . Si e ndertuar prej nje lende te rrjedhshme ,te paforme.Por qe na josh aq shume.   Ndoshta pamundesia per ta kuptuar  nga qe ndryshon vazhdimisht,  pamundesia per ta patur ate qe zgjat aq pak, qe cdo cast eshte e ndryshme nga casti i  meparshem,ndoshta ky eshte sharmi i gruas. Enigma qe eshte brenda saj,  e mjegullta, gjysme-erresira.  Ashtu si dashuria  qe na pelqen naten. Eshte shija e gruas apo e nates,apo shija e te dyjave bashke si nje qenie e vetme nate-grua,grua-nate ? Nate me fytyre gruaje.Grua me trup nate.Dhenia e gruas.Gjymtyret e nates.Muzgu, si fundi i fustanit te holle qe era e ngre lehte dhe syte e dites perpihen ne misterin qe fshihet atje thelle ku prehet e plotpushtetshme mesnata. Mesgruaja.  Ererat e nates si floket e shprishur,vesa qe rreshqet pjerresive te gjinjve, gjysmehena ne buzet e lageshta, endrrat qe flene poshte harkut te faqes atje ku fillon rrepira e qafes, agimi qe ngrihet i lodhur nga shtrati i nates, dita si nje grua e braktisur, e perdorur Zerat e nates,peshperimat,ah-et, klithmat.
  ...Po syte?po syte?-dhe ngrita koken lart drejt yjeve. 
     .Shiu kishte shplare hapesiren qe me ndante nga ta dhe tani dukeshin aq prane dhe te medhenj si kurre.Me dukej se po te zgjasja doren mund ti arrija.Pulsonin me  nje shkelqim te vecante ,sikur digjeshin ethshem se brendshmi. Yjet e nates si syte.
     .Kisha pare nje pale sy te tille qe digjeshin ne nje nate dimri me nje debore te pambaruar.  Ajo kishte hyre duke u dredhur se ftohti,ishte e zbehte dhe e lodhur.Sje mire , i pata thene , eja , shtrihu. Jo!, kishte tundur koken dhe kishte filluar te me tregonte . Fliste me duar,me trup,me sy ,me gjithcka; ishte e perpire ne ate qe tregonte ,nuk ishte thjesht nje ritregim, ishte nje krijim,ishte nje ethe.  Syte i digjeshin, si keta yje sonte; kafja e erret e bebzave te saj i ngjante  nje fushe te paane ku digjej bari papushim ne naten e erret ;  degjoja kerkellimen e djegjes, shkendijat qe fluturonin me vrik si trumba te trembura zogjsh , tymin qe perzihej me qiellin, nje ngrohtesi qe vinte drejt meje e qe nuk e kundershtoja dot .. .. Doja  te beja dicka, ta nderprisja, s'di pse, po isha i pafuqishem. I perthithur  nga menyra si tregonte ,nuk e ndiqja dot me ,nuk i kuptoja me fjalet qe nxirrte vetem ndjeja se ate nate po ndodhte dicka qe s'e kisha njohur kurre me pare .Njehere ne jete.Rrija para saj i ngurosur, i dorezuar teresisht ,i   dhe ndjeja se po bija ne dashuri serishmi me ate grua, me gruan qe kisha dashur prej kohesh,me syte e saj , me zjarrin e  syve te saj. 
      .Dikur nuk mundej me ,zeri iu fik,po e linin forcat dhe atehere e pushtova , e shtriva ne shtrat dhe u ula prane saj.Rri ketu -tha- me mua ,dhe me mori  doren ne te sajen qe digjej. Syte i kishte mbyllur dhe flaka sdukej me , krateri kishte heshtur perkohesisht po nen te ndjeheshin rrymat e shperthimeve te ardhshme.
       . E zuri gjumi pa ma leshuar doren .Ndenja tere naten prane saj pa levizur nga frika mos e zgjuaja.Matane dritares binte debore papushim. Floket e saj ishin te vegjel dhe nen eren  qe i shtynte pjerrtazi drejt tokes, te ndricuara nga nje drite qe vinte diku prej erresires, me dukeshin si petalet e shkundura te nje qershie

----------


## kot

..U shtriva me syte nga dritarja ku derdhej drita e henes,e bardhe, cuditerisht e bardhe,e ngjeshur si e lendshme , aq sa me dukej se arrinte te tundte perden e lagur.Dukej sikur midis te carave te grilave nata shtrydhte gjirin  papushim  ne dhomen e erret.
                   - Kjo hene e bardhe sonte 
                    Kjo hene e bardhe si nje shprese.Kisha gjithe diten qe vec kthehesha pas ne kujtime,larg e me larg, si i shtyre nga nje ankth,si te ish dita ime e fundit.Sikur te doja ti takoja te gjithe,tju lija lamtumiren.Mjaft,i thashe vetes, mjaft me!Dhe si per te shpetuar prej tyre , u ngrita, nxitova tek dritarja,ngrita grilen,hapa dritaren tej e tej ,thitha me vrull ajrin e fresket.
                   -Pse kthehem pas, cfare me mungon ?-pyeta  pa dashur ne te vertete te gjej ndonje pergjigje sepse ndjeja brenda vetes nje deshire perveluese te nisesha serishDuke pare henen sikur te gjeja atje nje shpjegim mendova se shpesh jemi  te cuditshem .E dijme fare mire se nuk duhet ta bejme dicka,gjejme nje mije arsye per te mos e bere,e bindim veten e megjithate bejme pikerisht ate .Se ceshte nje shtyse fshehur diku qe na josh , na terheq ,na deh,na merr mente dhe ,edhe kur na jep vuajtje, perseri thelle brenda vetes, duam ta kemi te lire,te mos na i preke askush, as vetvetja.   
                  -Sa e bardhe kjo hene sonte- mendova si i zene ne kurth.
                  -Sa e bardhe ! - perserita serish  dhe mu duk fare afer si te ishte perkulur mbi pullazet e shtepive pergjate rrugices. Sikur po i vinte ne gjume duke u treguar perralla dhe humba perseri me mall ne kujtime.
                  Fluturova mijra kilometra larg, ne anen tjeter te botes, ne nje lagje te pjerret me rruge te grryera nga ujrat,me shtepite e gurta fshehur pas njera tjetres, portat e renda qe kuisnin, oborret e vegjel,gardhet e shtrembera; vrapova me nje fryme mes tyre duke kerkuar  keshtjellen time te femijerise : nje shtepize e vogel - e vogel me mure te plasaritura , oxhakun e anuar qe tymoste vazhdimisht, shtyva porten , ngjita shkallet  qe kercisnin , hapa deren e dhomes lyer gjithmone me gelqere te bardhe, thitha eren e saj te njohur, kerceva ne shtratin e drunjte mes velenxave te zeza, u mbulova i teri deri ne gryke dhe duke ndjekur te carat  ne drurin e tavanit  iu dorezova zerit te embel deri ne vuajtje, 
( Ah,moj flokebardha ime, te ndritte shpirti atje ku prehesh !) .
        Gjithmone do te kishte pak det, gjithmone do te kishte mbire te pakten nje rrenje ulliri ne malet e acarta apo ne shkretetirat perveluese te perrallave te gjyshes sime.Asnjehere nuk mi tregoi njesoj  ato te uruara perralla;  asnjehere emri i se bukures se dheut dhe trimit qe e shpetonte ate (gjithmone pikerisht  ne castin kur me merrte gjumi) , nuk qene te njejte ;  por ajo, e Bukura , gjithmone ishte e bardhe, aq e bardhe sa ska me.
         Si kjo hene  sonte
         Me erdhi ndermend e bardhe si perhere shoqja ime  e klases.Vite te shkuara, ajo, e bukura e jone  kishte bere dashuri me mesuesin.Kurse ai ishte i shemtuar; cdo gje ishte e shemtuar tek ai pervec syve.Kishte nje drite ne ata syNe ishim ndare ,nje pjese e donim,pjesa tjeter e urrente.Askush nuk mund te ishte indiferent,ndoshta per shkak te asaj drites ne syte e tij.Sa here  fliste  mua me perfytyrohej gjithmone nje lendine  e djegur nga rrufeja ku sapo fillon te mbije bari i ri i ndrojtur.
          Kush  e di cfjale i ka thene ai asaj , kush e di cdrite i ka dhene nga syte e tij kur nje mbasdite ajo shkoi tek ai ( ku ta dish ndofta binte shi) . Dikush e kishte pare,gjithmone eshte dikush qe shikon mbas perdeve, dhe te nesermen ne te gjithe e dinim e mezi prisnim qe te vinte.Ajo erdhi e veshur e tera me te bardha,gjithcka e bardhe dhe dukej shume,shume e bukur.U ul e heshtur ne vendin e saj dhe shikonte diku tej dritares pa levizur ,pa folur.
          Ne shikimet tona qe me kot mundoheshin te kapnin te sajin, kishte gjithcka : hutim,cmire,  deshire ,hakmarrje,poshterim, po me shume kishte pyetje,  pyetje, pyetje, pse, pse Ajo papritur s'ishte me si ne dhe ne te gjithe si nje turme e fyer ishim bere kunder saj.Po me kot ,ajo shikonte mbi kokat tona ,e larget ,e bardhe ,si nga nje tjeter bote dhe dukej sikur na thoshte : a mund ta kuptoni ju?!
        Mesuesi vdiq mbas pak vitesh,pinte shume .Ajo mbeti e bardhe dhe e paarritshme ne kujtesen time.Nuk e pashe me kurre ,po gjithmone besova se ajo e kishte dashur ate njeri me nje dashuri te paperseritshme dhe se do ta donte gjithmone njesoj,edhe te vdekur.

                     Kujtimi i asaj dashurie gjithmone me jepte nje ndjenje zbutjeje ne shpirt.Po vetem shume vite me vone kuptova se ata te dy , e bukura e bardhe dhe i shemtuari,qe shumica i kishte quajtur te perdale, me kishin dhene edhe dicka tjeter . Pa e ditur aspak me historine e tyre te dashurise ata me kishin dhene qe ne ate moshe te hershme nje ndjenje neverie per turmen. 
           Me kishte munduar gjithmone ajo prirje njerezore drejt turmes.
           Asnjehere nuk kisha menduar seriozisht per turmat e kafsheve, kopete; kisha pare tek ato vetem anen e jashtme, kuriozen dhe te kendshmen.Nje turme peshqish apo zogjsh ,  me jepte nje kenaqesi te thelle me dimensionet e pafundme dhe harmonine e levizjes;  nje kope zebrash qe vraponte e tmerruar para nje luani te vetem  me shkaktonte nje ndjenje fatalizmi qe e harroja shpejt; delet qe ecnin me koken fshehur pas bishtit te njera tjetres, nje lukuni qensh te jargavitur qe ndiqnin me terbim nje mace te pafajshme, ujqerit ne dimer,durimi i pafundem i hienave per nje cope kerme,.. nuk arrinin te me peshtiroseshin vecse per pak caste.
          Kurse turmat njerezore me neverisnin aq sa per nje kohe nuk duroja dot as grumbullimet me paqesore e te pafajshme, as mbledhjet , as dasmat; mitingjet me semurnin, duartrokitjet me jepnin te vjella, neper gazeta artikujt me grup autoresh me ngrinin nervat. Te  vetmet qe mund te pranoja ishin funeralet.
          Kurre s'kam qene cinik,perkundrazi shpesh me kane quajtur naiv per nje besim ndofta te tepert ndaj njerezve.Por turmat gjithmone me benin te ndjehesha keq.Nuk e duroja dot ate ndjenjen e te humburit te vetvetes ne turmen e paforme, te pa ngjyre. Shpesh me dukej se kishte njerez qe e braktisnin qellimisht vetveten per t'u zhytur ne turme ku ndjeheshin fare mire : hanin,pinin,visheshin,flisnin ,mendonin,dashuronin te gjithe njesoj.Bile me kohe, nga qe u behej zakon, lindnin e vdisnin atje ne mes te turmes ; nuk kerkonin te kishin as emer, iu mjaftonte vec nje numer.Sepse atje,ne mes te saj, askush s'te bie ne qafe,askush s'te kundershton,nuk ke nevoje te mbrohesh,eshte shume komode, bej sic bejne gjithe te tjeret. Atje nuk mund te rrexohesh, as te ngrihesh, agimi dhe muzgu kane te njejten drite, e sotmja eshte e njejte me te djeshmen, ashtu do te jete dhe e nesermja, gjithe ditet perjetesisht.Perjetesisht gri.Edhe poetet thurrin te njejten poezi, sikur  te perkthenin  njeri tjetrin vazhdimisht. Pertypin gjithe diten gazeta dhe ne mbremje kur del hena jashteqisin poezine.   
                         I perfytyroja turmat duke vrapuar poshte e larte shkretetirave te historise duke ngritur nje re pluhuri aziatik mbas vetes.Vraponin ne nje drejtim duke dihatur dhe papritur kreu i turmes, e pastaj gjithe turma,kthehej mbrapsht andej nga kishte ardhur duke shkelur mbi ata qe akoma s'kishin mundur te ktheheshin, qe s'kuptonin dot pse po sakrifikoheshin, qe vdisnin pa marre vesh nese ishin kishin qene heronj apo tradhetare
       Papritur m'u duk se hena ishte zverdhur dhe se turma qe po vinte nga stadiumi mund t'ja behte nga casti ne cast ne rrugicen time e te kthente permbys te gjithe tabelat e sapolyera te bashkise.
           U tremba, mbylla dritaren,i ktheva shpinen  dhe me pushtoi perseri ajo deshira per ikur larg ne kujtime. Aq larg sa te mos mund te kthehesha me.











[

----------


## kot

(jashte teme)


    Si shpesh here pasmesnate,i vetem, i heshtur  ne erresiren e dhomes. Instiktivisht, pa asnje qellim , ne televizorin e pazeshem nderroj kanalet papushim duke mos pare  asgje. Si nepermjet nje shqise te tepert ndjej lojen e turbullt te ngjyrave ne muret dhe tavanin e dhomes. Dikur ne femini magjepsesha me kete loje. Ulesha ne dysheme duke i kthyer shpinen televizorit dhe shikoja se si shkembeheshin ngjyrat ne konturin e hijes sime te projektuar ne murin perballe  derisa me zinte gjumi. Ishte po e njejta ndjenje qe provoja kur zhytesha ne tabanin e detit , kapesha mbas ndonje guri dhe prej andej shikoja driten qe vinte e lbyret nga siperfaqja.  
          Kur mbetem vetem naten vone provoj dicka te cuditshme. S'di s'i ta quaj. Nuk eshte meditim,as ndijim. Eshte dicka midis tyre qe s'mund t'i gjesh nje emer per ta quajtur. Nje gjendje qe s'e kontrollon dot, qe vjen vetvetiu, dalengadale , qe te shkeput nga gjithcka  , nga bota , nga vetvetja po prape ndjen qe je , qe egziston. Njehere , kur se per cfare arsyeje desha patjeter t'i jepja nje emer, e quajta 'ndijimi i egzistences'.  Por ne castin pasues me ishte  dukur krejt e pakuptimte dhe nuk e provova me. Eshte si nje mekanizem qe punon vetvetiu brenda teje vazhdimisht po ti nuk e di dhe vetem nganjehere ne caste te tilla  ne nje menyre te vaget e ndjen se eshte  . Si te them, shpesh me duket si nje  gurthyese  ku hedh gjithcka te ka ndodhur gjate dites: biseda,  pershtypje, episode ngjarjesh, kafen e mengjezit, pergjumjen e mbasdrekes,  gervishtjen e  frenave, nje copeze imazhi nga varrimi i nenes, fillimin e shiut,  grindjen e papritur me ate,  dhimbjen e gjurit , raportin e paperfunduar, nje deshire te fshehte qe ngre krye here pas here, renien e muzgutgjithcka , qe thyhen e coptohen deri sa behen pluhur e pastaj shtrydhen derisa nga e gjitha perfundon nje pike e lengeshme zakonisht asgjeje,  shpesh merzie, deshperimi, nganjehere gezim dhe rralle shume ralle nje pike e cmuar lumturie . Eshte pika e perditshme e jetes , e jetes sone  dhe ne nuk e dijme pse
   Ishja keshtu pra kur befas ne ekran lexova Garcia Lorka. U permenda ne cast , kerkova me rrembim kanalin qe jepte nje film per vrasjen e poetit , interpretuar nga Andi Garcia. Ishte casti i vrasjes. Naten , ne nje ultesire  natyrale si nje grope e madhe diku ne periferi te Madridit, rrethuar nga dhjetra ushtare , Lorka ne kembe i veshur i teri me te bardha.  Kostum i bardhe, kemishe e bardhe dhe nje papijon i zi si komb pikellimi ne gryke. Egzekutuesi, nje kapiten frankist, i vendos tyten e armes mbas koke dhe ngurron  ta shkrepe.  Ku ta dish ndofta i kujtohet ndonje poezi e tij , ose thjesht i duket shume i bukur ashtu i bardhe ne mes te nates.
 Lorka sikur te mos kuptonte asgje se c'behej rreth tij , ngre syte ne qiell, kerkon me ngulm si duke folur me vete : 
     - Hena, ku eshte  hena ime?    
  Pastaj kthehet nga vrasesi me pafajesine e nje femije sikur t'i ankohej :
    - Ku eshte hena ime? 
 Kamera ndalet te syte e Garcia Lorkes.  Sy spanje, mesdhetare. Gjithmone ashtu i kam imagjinuar syte spanjolle, te zeshket  me nje pasion te papermbajtur si nje kale i gjakosur nga padurimi per te keputur frerin. Si nje zjarr qe digjet me rrembim po nuk e shohim dot.  Nje pyll qe digjet mbas kodres dhe ne shohim vetem nje brez te zjarrte pervijuar shpateve te saj. Rreth e rrotull syve te Lorkes.   
 Federiko Garcia Lorkes. Dhe te mendosh se ishte vetem 38 vjec. Nuk e di pse m'u kujtua Migjeni dhe me dhembi deri ne fund te shpirtit..

----------


## kot

Kjo dite e nxehte vere s'kishte te mbaruar.Mesnata po vononte dhe ne pritje te saj me shkoi mendja te freskohesha ne menyre simbolike duke sjelle ndermend nje dite dimri prej diteve te mija. Sdi pse e mora aq seriozisht kete pune dhe se pari kerkova andej nga fillimi i shkurtit nje dite vertete te ftohte.Mirepo asnjera prej tyre smu duk e vecante ; te gjitha kishin qene tejet te ftohta vertete dhe mbase per kete arsye itenerari im qenkish reduktuar ne shkuarje ne pune,kthim nga puna,gjume e perseri shkuarje ne pune ,kthim nga puna, gjume,shkuarjeVazhdova me tej deri nga mesi i marsit i bindur se me ngrohjen e motit do te gjeja patjeter dite interesante.Si per cudi vazhdonte e njejta skene me ato vajtje-ardhjet e pamunguara kurre pune-shtepi.Mu kujtua se ate fund dimri skisha qene mire me shendet,me kishte munduar rrufa shume, dhe sigurisht qe as qe mund te shpresoja te gjeja dicka per te qene vec vajtje-ardhjeve qe asnje semundje nuk mund ti anullonte.Arsyetimi me semundjen me lehtesoi mjaft sepse sigurisht qe nje i semure nuk mund te kete mjaft gjera interesante ne ditet e veta ,kjo dihet.Bile fillova te mendoj se me siguri do te kisha qene i semure qe prej fillimit te vitit te ri dhe mbas pak u ndjeva krejt i sigurte per kete .Me pushtoi kenaqesia e justifikimit  aq sa dhe ajo bezdia qe me jepte dyshimi se a mund te quhet rrufa nje semundje, u harrua krejt. Atehere fillova te kerkoj ne dhjetor, ne nentor, pershkova gjithe tetorin ,bile hyra ne ditet e shtatorit.E cuditshme, ditet ishin aq shume te ngjashme mes syresh saqe mund ti merrje per kopje te njera tjetres. Kjo ishte nje e papritur per mua, se kisha vene re aspak kete ngjashmeri,si kisha krahasuar kurreU ndjeva i hutuar dhe i zhgenjyer, e humba fare dhe nuk dija cte beja , cte mendoja.Nje cast te shkurter tentova te gjej nje justifikim tjeter por atehere me hipi nje zemerim me vetveten : -Mjaft me,mjaft me keto ! Dhe ashtu ne inat e siper mendova se aq me mire qe qenkeshin te ngjashme, spo lodhem se kerkuari,po marr njeren , cilendo, bile gjysmen,pasditen se gjysma tjeter,paraditja dihet   
 Mora nje rastesisht por ne fund sndjeva as ftohte ,as ngrohte:

"....   Mbremja kishte ardhur pa u ndjere,dritat ishin ndezur kudo dhe mbas pirgjeve te debores po zgjateshin hijet e para te nates. Duke kaperxyer glleqken e pare te kafes ndjeva se me erdhi si per te fiket dhe u kujtova se tere diten kisha pire vetem cigare.U mbeshteta i gjithi pas karriges duke ngrohur duart pas  filxhanit  te madh te kafes.Ne lokal ishte ngrohte dhe qete,po me vinte gjume.
Para meje ,mbeshtetur me bryla tek banaku i larte ,nje mulat trupmadh ,ishte duke ngrene.Kishte lene menjane pirunin dhe thiken dhe hante me duar me nje kenaqesi qe te bente per vete. Ishte  i tere i dhene pas atij veprimi te thjeshte ,fytyra i shkelqente nga nje ndjenje e brendshme,kishte shkeputur cdo lidhje,ishte vetem ai me ushqimin qe hante,i perqendruar dhe i perkushtuar ,si i vetflijuar.Zgjaste doren ne pjaten prej kartoni mbushur me fije patatesh te gjata me aq kujdes e pasion dhe mua me dukej si dora e nje pianisti qe bie mbi tasiere,pastaj i fuste ne goje nje nga nje,ngadale dhe fillonte pertypej lehtesisht, me kujdes dhe fytyra i merrte nje pamje enderrimtare sikur ne koken e tij me kacurrelat e pakrehur prej javesh te jehonte tingulli qe sapo kishte prekur.I lumtur mendova per te dhe ndjeva zili.  Fillova te imagjinoj se cmundim do te ishte jeta per te ne pauzen midis dy te ngrenave,me cankth ai priste te kalonin oret e gjata dhe pastaj minutat e pambaruara deri sa te vinte casti i aqepritur te nisej perseri drejt lumturise. E shikoja i palevizur, me syte gjysme te mbyllur me frike se nga casti ne cast do te filloja te mendoja dhe do te humbisja gjithcka,ate ndjenje lehtesuese se jeta mund te ishte fare e thjeshte dhe e kendshme.
 -Nje cigare per mua ?-
Nje ze i ngrohte si peshperime erdhi nga diku anash meje.Me mbeti fryma dhe nje mall i befte mu ngjit lart kraharorit duke mbetur pezull ne fyt: ajo?.Nuk guxoja te kthehesha;ndjeja frymemarrjen e lehte anash fytyres sime,midis qafes dhe  veshit, ne kend te syrit kisha hijen e turbullt te flokeve te saj dhe papritur mu duk vetja si nje statuje e ngurte qe nis te levize pakngapak nga nje prekje e lehte magjike. Ajo u zgjat edhe me ne kerkim te pergjigjes,floket iu zvarrisen mbi supin tim,beri nje hap anash, pastaj nje perpara dhe u ndal para meje , fare prane. Nje fytyre e bukur,teper e bukur , sy qe digjeshin si nje turre drush ne oxhakun e dhomes se erret  dhe luhatjet  e flakes krijonin figura te mistershme ne muret dhe tavanin e larte. Buzeqeshte lehte,fare lehte dhe ishte e pamundur te mos e shikoje ne syte e ngrohte e te embel.Tundi koken fare pak sikur te pyeste,he pra,dhe kur une, nuk di pse bera po ate levizje me koke si ajo,zgjati doren drejt paketes e me gishtat e holle mori nje cigare pastaj edhe nje tjeter duke folur si me peshperime dy?   Ne castin qe terhoqi cigaret ,terhoqi dhe trupin pas, buzeqeshja u mek dhe flaka u fik ne syte e saj sikur befas te ishte hapur dritarja me vertik dhe te frynte brenda  era e dimrit me shtjella debore.Drejtoi trupin dhe me kembet e gjata u gjend tek dera te cilen e hapi duke e shtyre me trupin e saj dhe humbi jashte ,ne erresire.
           Kisha mbetur i palevizur me ndjenjen se dicka kishte ndodhur aty para meje.Brenda meje.Duart e mija ishin akoma per rreth gotes me kafe qe ishte ftohur prej kohesh;paketa me cigare po aty,edhe shkrepsja ;mulati vazhdonte te hante si gjithmone; ne tavolinen ngjitur nga kopertina e nje reviste dikush me shikonte me nje buzeqeshje prej letre,jashte dritareve te mbuluara me avuj nxinte nata,poshte zemres vijonte te me sembonte njelloj brenda meje.
Brenda vetes sime. Nuk mendoja dot,vetem ndjeja nje drite te vogel ,te larget ,diku ne erresiren e trurit tim,si nje drite qiriri qe lekundej,pothuaj fikej nga nje frymemarrje aty prane. Papritur kuptova se ishin nje pale sy qe me kishin munguar tere jeten,se i kisha kerkuar  ata sy parreshtur,me mundim,ne te gjithe syte qe kisha puthur,ne te gjithe syte qe me kishin qendruar prane,ne syte qe ishin kryqezuar me te mijte.Kisha kerkuar ate flaken e mistershme qe te binte ne syte e mij,kisha kerkuar afshin e ngrohte qe vinte prej tyre dhe sshuhej kurre;kisha kerkuar dy sy qe te me rrinin prane,te me shikonin papushim tere jetenPo nuk i kisha gjetur kurre;dhe atehere i kisha krijuar vete,u kisha besuar, kisha perfytyruar flaken ne ta ,e kisha ndezur po ajo gjithmone me fikej;gjithmone frynte nje ere

*
     Dikur u ngrita dhe dola.Ndofta sepse lokali do te mbyllej,kamerieret dhe pastruesit do te shkonin ne shtepite e tyre.Dikush nga ato kur te futej ne shtratin e ngrohte,duke u ngjeshur pas trupit te tij do ta zgjuante, do te degjonte zerin e pergjumur erdhe?,do te shtyhej akoma me prane per te ndjere aromen e njohur dhe ndofta ashtu,njeri duke u zgjuar e tjetri duke u pergjumur do te benin dashuri.
    Jashte ishte ftohte,debora kishte rreshtur dhe kish filluar te ngrinte ne siperfaqe.Kur zbrita ne trotuar dritat e lokalit u fiken dhe dritaret e medha ashtu te erresuara papritur u bene pa aq te largeta e te ftohta sa edhe rruga e zbrazet me konturet e makinave te mbuluara nga debora parkuar ne brinje te saj.Ndjeva nevojen te thoshja lamtumire.
    Nuk mbaja mend ku e kisha parkuar makinen,as qe mund ta gjeja nen ato kodreza debore dhe u nisa me kembe.Ndjeja krakun e cipezes se debores qe thyhej ne hapat e mija dhe shikoja gropezat qe lija pas si gremina te vogla.Krak,nje gremine;krak-krak,dy te tjera,krakgjithcka krisej,thyhej,gjithcka gremisej..
   Ne kthese te rruges nje telefon publik i ngrire e i vetmuar;era kishte hedhur mbi receptorin dhe butonat e numrave pluhur debore si pluhur shkretetire,sikur sapo e kishin nxjerre nga poshte piramidave .Ajo mendova prape,qe sishte me e imja,qe skishte qene kurre e imja.Nuk ndjeva dhimbje,edhe ajo kishte ngrire varur tek ai sembimi poshte zemres.
 Ne kryqezim te rrugeve,era ndjehej me e fuqishme dhe arrinte te ngrinte ca fjolla te bardha si te tejdukshme ; i mblidhte prej gjurmeve te fresketa dhe i leshonte e lodhur ne mes te rruges .Si te ishin jetime-dhe ktheva koken pas drejt gjurmeve te mija qe tani mu duken si ca kupa te rralla harruar mbi trapezen e bardhe te mbushura me leng te zi pikellimi. gostia mbaroi,miqte shkuan-ku e kisha lexuar kete varg? Ndofta asgjekundi,ndofta po e krijoja vete,tani, kete cast; ndofta kishte kohe qe rrinte brenda meje, gjekundi,mbase prapa brinjeve te kraharorit si ne nje burg dhe ndofta sot i kishte ardhur dita e egzekutimit 
      Kisha mbetur ne kryqezim te rrugeve ,prane telefonit te heshtur,sikur te mendohesha cilen te zgjidhja;te gjitha ishin njesoj ,te zbrazura,te heshtura,me kodrat e bardha  te makinave anash si brenga , hijet e pemeve te xhveshura midis si skelete te shprishura,llampat e vetmuara qe lekundeshin trishtueshem dhe derdhnin nje drite te mekur poshte tyre.
     Ktheva perseri koken pas ,andej nga kisha ardhur si per te kerkuar ndihme.E njejta gje,koderza,hije,brenga,skelete.Perseri perpara ,pastaj pas e serish perpara.Befas ndjeva se ato rruge ste conin asgjekundi ,se aty rruga ndalej se pas pak koha mund te heshtte, gjunjet mund te me perkuleshin, te mbeshteteshin ngadale ne token e ngrire,pastaj trupi te leshohej perpara e te binte dhe ai me krahet e hapura si nje kryqJeta do te mbetej matane atyre kodrave brenge,skeletet e viteve te hedhura aty ketu ne mes te rruges,pikellimi do te ngrinte ne gjurmet e mija dhe era do te shperndante kujtimet e derdhura  prej zemres si prej nje torbe qe perplaset pertoke e i hapet  gryka
    Midis krakeve dhe greminave qe lija pas fillova te mendoj se nese do te kishte te nesermen ne gazeten lokale ndonje njoftim per ate qe mund te kishte ndodhur ne nje kryqezim rrugesh naten e shkuar.Te pakten dy rreshta te vegjel sa per ngushellimPo kush do ti lexonte?
   Hapa deren e shtepise,ne fund te rrugices se ngushte e te ftohte ,me dritaret e erreta si  zgavra sysh, u shtriva ,ndjeva mjaullimen e maces qe po vinte drejt meje dhe padashur mendova se  skisha vdekur akoma,kisha jetuar dhe nje dite me shume,mbase edhe neser sdo te vdisja,edhe pasneser...
   O zot- u ankova  me kot duke me zene gjumi-keshtu do te jene ditet e mija...?

----------


## kot

(...Tundim

    E shikoja kur kalonte para dritares sime.Ne mengjez kur ikte dhe ne mbremje kur kthehej.E holle, e hajthme ,me kembet e gjata,te bukura.E shikoja vetem per nje cast,arrija te kapja vetem dy ose tre hapa te saj per shkak te pozicionit te pjerret te  dritares mbi rrugen.Ne mengjez  hapat i bente te medha dhe arrija te shikoja vetem  dy,por kur kthehej ata ishin me te shkurter, me te ngadalte dhe pothuaj gjithmone shikoja tre.     Ishte nje cast i shkurter si nje vegim qe une e riktheja dhe e riktheja vazhdimisht pas ne kujtesen time derisa krijoja dhjetra hapa kembesh te drejta,te gjata.Nje mengjez dimri  kembet e saj mbi debore papritur me kishin shembellyer me nje varg qiparizesh pergjate rrugezes se nje manastiri  dhe me kishte pushtuar nje deshire ti therrisja nga pas : -Ku shkon o murgeshe ? E bukur-kisha shtuar me nxitim pas nje casti ndonse se kisha  pare kurre ne fytyre.    O murgeshe e bukur ! - dhe kisha ndjere se si brenda meje  rritej pak nga pak,pike-pike,pas cdo mengjezi,pas cdo mbremjeje,  nje tundim pervelues te shtrihesha midis  atyre qiparizave,nen nje diell te kuq qe sperendonte kurre, atje lart ku takoheshin majat e tyre....)

----------


## kot

(shkruar per D. ne Londer)


     U ula dhe ne cast u pendova.
     Ne fillim me erdhi rende te ikja e te gjeja nje vend tjeter sepse mund te fyhej,me pas nuk e di pse ndjehesha si i mpire dhe i gozhduar perpara asaj fytyre vertete te shemtuar.Nuk i mbaja dot syte mbi te dhe fillova te shoh nga dritarja peisazhin e larget.Me mire,thashe me vete,me mire keshtu.Gjithmone me kishte pelqyer te mbetesha vetem kur udhetoja.Kurre sme kishin terhequr miqesite e reja,bisedat e rastit ,pa kuptim.Me lodhte ajo miresjellje hipokrite mbushur gjithe pasthirrma qe si nje vel i tejdukshem perpiqej te mbulonte indiferencen e plote per tjetrin.Terhiqesha ne heshtjen time si nje larve brenda meshikezes se vet te erret dhe shpejt harroja fqinjet e rastit  qe me siguri me merrnin per nje tip antipatik. E lija veten te rreshkisja ngadale jashte kontrollit te vetedijes dhe behesha pre e mendimeve qe mbinin ne koken time pa asnje rregull,qe kurre sshkonin deri ne fund,nderpriteshin e nderroheshin si stacionet jashte dritares.  Me pelqente,me dukej sikur dilja jashte vetes dhe shikoja se cbehej brenda meje,ne trurin tim.Ndodhte shpesh  qe filloja e debatoja me veten ,si ne nje ndeshje shahu e luajtur nga i njejti lojtar, dhe ndjehesha i shkeputur, larg gjithckaje qe me rrethonte. Kishte nje shije enigme qe me joshte e me terhiqte.
    Ndofta nga qe shpejtova ta fus vetveten me dhune ne ate gjendje gjysme ireale, apo ,ndofta nga qe isha duke udhetuar drejt nje qyteti te panjohur dhe kisha nje ndjenje bezdie,nje fare frike brenda vetes,mbase te dyja,nuk e di,por spo ndjehesha mire ne ritualin e zakonshem,spo funksiononte.Ankthshem ndjeja nje shtytje qe sa vinte e me mposhtte per te kthyer syte drejt tij.
    Me ne fund,nuk di sa rezistova,u ktheva dhe e pashe.Koken e mbante gjysme te perkulur sikur te mbulonte shemtimin e vet,po mua mu duk se e hetoi shprehjen time dhe me alarm u ktheva serishmi nga dritarja.Tani isha une viktima e tij,me dukej sikur me shikonte ngultas me perbuzje dhe mbeta i ngrire me syte ngulur tek asgjeja jashte dritares.Me kishte pushtuar nje ndjenje faji dhe me torturonte pasiguria nese faji im ishte zbuluar.Mendoja me ngulm,si ne ethe,po pa mundur te gjej asnje rrugedalje dhe kthehesha vazhdimisht ne te njejtin mendim qe te ngrihesha e te ikja nderkohe qe ndjeja se sdo mund ta beja kurre. Nuk di sa zgjati,minuta apo ore,po dikur ndjeva se po leviste,dicka bente me duar, nje  kercitje dhe ,lehte ,shume lehte,(sikur te kishin qene aty qysh me pare po si kisha vene  re),nje trumbe tingujsh te bute, te qete e te embel,zoterues , kercyen si prej qenies se tij , nje nga nje, drejt dritares dhe rreshkiten poshte qelqit te saj si rrekeza shiu. 
Nuk mund tju rezistoje dhe ,duke harruar gjithcka, u ktheva drejt tij.
  -Clayderman- tha akoma me koken ulur,- A  comme amour(*) ,  dhe ngriti syte drejt meje.Dy sy te kalter, jo, blu,thellesisht blu, te zhytur ne nje leng te kthjellet e te dlire , qe cuditerisht nuk di si mbahej brenda qepallave te tij e nuk derdhej teposhte mollezave ,  me shume rremba si perrenj te vegjel qe venin e derdheshin te gjithe ne irisin e erret. Kishte nje qetesi tronditese ne ata sy, qe ne fytyren e tij te shemtuar,tere gunga , gropa, shkrepa, te nxire e te deformuar si nje mal i shkaterruar nga erupsioni vullkanik,kishin mbetur si kratere  te mbushur plot me ujin e kulluar te ardhur nga thellesite e virgjera te nentokes.Si nje kujtim i dikurshem.I nje kohe tjeter. 
     Me pa vetem nje cast edhe ai drejt e ne sy,qetesisht e i sigurte,pa meri,pa fyerje,ndofta me nje xixellime dashurie ne thellesine e tyre, dhe pastaj i mbylli perseri ngadale sikur te me thoshte lamtumire. Prita i perhumbur nuk di cfare po asgje nuk ndodhi me,ai zbriti diku ne nje stacion ,qete,pa folur,pa me pare  duke lene pas vetes tingujt qe i ngjanin dashurise. 



(*)  titulli i nje melodie interpretuar nga R.Clayderman.Ne shqip do te mund te thuhej : D si dashuria.


(vijon)

----------


## kot

Si zakonisht te prita,
      si cdo mengjez.
      Porten hapa per te ardhur ti,
     dhe befas...mbi pyllin qe pikonte vese
     nata tinzisht kishte hedhur 
     vjeshten,
     ne mijera ngjyra 
    dhe vdekjen brenda.

    Si zakonisht te prita,
    si zakonisht.
    Ate mengjez.

----------

